# Trainers in the Bay Area



## TheArchitect52 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello, Everyone I'm wondering if anyone can suggest a good trainer for my GSD Pharaoh, he's getting his Vaccines next week and I want to be ahead of the game it just seems that I can't find any trainers? I don't want to take him to pet smart because I saw how they "train" their animals and it just looks like they don't have the passion or patience for it. I don't mind paying for great training.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Lisa Maze

Can be hard to get ahold of, but she is worth it.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Where in the Bay Area are you located?

I echo Melissa's recommendation for Lisa Maze. She works out of the Vallejo North East Bay area. You can get contact information here:Home

In the San Jose area, there's Cooperhaus K9 off of Mt Hamilton. I just starting training with them. Tory and I have only two sessions with them. Plan on continuing with them for a while along with working with Lisa this spring/summer.

If you're on facebook, search for German Shepherds of the Bay Area. They are primarily in the South Bay, train at Cooperhaus and offer meet-ups, pack hike, socialization and training opportunities at other locations and venues. If you're not on facebook you can locate here:Home but you have to register.

General obedience, there are several non-profit clubs around the Bay Area. You can check out this site that lists several of them. Associated Obedience Clubs of Northern California Of this list, I'd probably put Oakland, Mt Diablo DTCs near the top. Santa Clara too.

For puppy classes you can also check out Sirius dog training: https://www.siriuspup.com/ they have training sites all over the Bay Area. I took the Puppy I and II classes with them in Berkeley and Oakland. Since you're just finishing up your vaccines, your timing would be great for these.

Good Luck!


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Brent with Cooperhaus K9!

I've also heard good things about Lisa 

Here's the meet up group German Shepherds of the Bay Area (San Jose, CA) - Meetup


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Menlo Parl SCH club. Meets on the east side of the Dumbarton Bridge at the club field.


----------



## dano1427 (Mar 19, 2013)

Nexgen K9 in Vallejo, Cooperhaus or CaliK9 in San Jose, John O'Connor and Eurotraining Kennels in Martinez, and Koru K9 in SF.


----------



## Bjorneo (Aug 18, 2015)

In the San Jose area Anne Harris Canine Home School She comes to the house or meet her at a park. Does not get better IMO. PM me for contact info if interested.


----------

